# Rotary Steam Regulator



## around (Aug 9, 2010)

I have uploaded plans for a rotary steam regulator that I constructed for my D10 powered steam tug. The regulator is designed for RC servo control.

Cheers,

Adrian 







View attachment Regulator Drawings - Imperial Ver 2.pdf


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 9, 2010)

Adrian,

Very nice indeed, thank you.

I do like the little 'nick' idea, I had seen it on rubber faced control units, but never thought to use it like you have. Brilliant!


Bogs


----------



## tel (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Adrian, I've squirreled that one away for when my boat project gets up and running.


----------



## xo18thfa (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Adrian. A nice design and it look cool too.


----------



## mcr (Aug 10, 2010)

Many thanks I have just finished my steam control valve and thought I could improve on it these plans are the answer thanks again.
Mark


----------



## mcr (Aug 11, 2010)

Could anybody explain how the valve remains seated to the intake?


----------



## around (Aug 11, 2010)

MCR,

Pressure inside the regulator body keeps the valve firmly seated whenever it is covering all (or any) of the outlet port. The valve "floats" on the drive shaft to ensure that this sealing can take place. Lapping to valve to the body ensures that the seal does not leak. I run the valve at 60 psi and it seals nicely on both air and steam.

Cheers,

Adrian


----------



## mcr (Aug 11, 2010)

Silly me got it now the intake and out put tubes wrong way around in my head !


----------



## around (Aug 11, 2010)

The regulator was designed to fit onto the D10 steam manifold with a displacement lubricator. The space restrictions in the hull of the model meant that the regulator sits below the manifold with the displacement regulator plugged into the normal manifold input port. Hence, the output is at the top.

Cheers,

Adrian


----------



## mcr (Aug 14, 2010)

Still needs a little lapping I think but many thanks for the design and your help Adrian
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNSuMjkFRzM[/ame]
Mark


----------

